# Need Shark Fishing Advice/Critique



## sdswebking (May 23, 2013)

So lately I've been getting into surf fishing but my main goal is to catch a big shark. I've been fishing almost all my life ( I'm 20 ) but never surf fishing. I've tried surf fishing myself 4 times now and I've caught no sharks. I've been using pre rigged ballyhoo from GB Bait and Tackle. I'm usually out at the 2nd parking lot past the Portifino Towers. I've been taking the baits out using a kayak. I have been taking the ballyhoo ( which are pre rigged and whole ) literally as far out as possible. I keep the pole on the beach and take the fish on the kayak. My friend signals to me when I am out of line and I then drop the fish. I put nothing else on the line like sinkers or anything. As you might imagine i'm REALLY far out there. I am usually out there from 2pm to 6 pm. Does anyone have any advice or see something I may be doing wrong? I really appreciate any help!!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ive been trying to shark fish but I haven't had much luck but you might want to keep some line on your reel. like atleast 150 yards. and ive never heard of ballyhoo as shark bait. that's usually used for trolling for kings, sailfish and stuff like that. you should try mullet or ray. or anything you can catch in the surf except catfish. ive read about people free lining bait and itll work but I(and so do many others on here) like to use the "mouse trap" system. you can google search it as im not very good at explaining stiuff.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

and try to get there a little later and stay until after its dark. sharks tend not to feed in the middle of the day.
google search texas shark fishing and read the shark hand book on there.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't take it that far out!!! When a shark hits you will get spooled fast. I'd change baits to a lady,bonito, mullet, ray or anything bloody. Use a long steel leader with big circle hook.


----------

